# MY 300BHP Arden VXR



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Well as you can see above ive had a little work done :doublesho to it from our friends at Courtenay Sport,

Hose Silicones
Intercooler to Plenum Hose Kit
Limited Slip Differential
Courtenay 16G Brake Discs
Dump Valve Hose 2.0 Turbo
Alloy Bottom Pulley
Turbocharger* with Uprated Actuator
20" Jade - R Alloys

UPDATE FULL SPEC
Courtenay Sport Chassis Pack 2
Whiteline Heavy Duty 24mm Adjustable Anti Roll Bar
Quaife ATB Limited Slip Differential 
new outer differential bearings and new Fully Synthetic Gear Oil
Cool Running Thermostat
Uprated Fast Road Clutch
Lightweight Flywheel

Courtenay Sport Stage 3 Software Upgrade, 70mm VXR Remus* FULL Stainless Steel Sports Exhaust System (turbo downpipe (pre-cat removal), Hi Flow Motorsport cat, Cat Back System), Extra Large VXRacing High Flow Front Mounted Intercooler, Uprated Actuator to replace VXR actuator, Software customising whilst on our rolling road optimising fuelling, full boost and ignition maps,:thumb:























































:argie:
Thanks for Looking (Y)

##############


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice - that must be a right beast, and it looks immaculate!

My only comment would be that I think the alloys look too big, but that's all down to personal preference of course.


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

wheels look ridiculous.

Lovely car though.


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks cool m8, I miss my VXR
did you not fancy Dap or 888 doing the work


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Brakes are too small imo, but the car looks fab. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

carensuk said:


> Looks cool m8, I miss my VXR
> did you not fancy Dap or 888 doing the work












All the way for me


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks good, but much prefer the wheels that have just come off


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Stunning colour and a beast of a car!
But it needs smaller wheels or bigger brakes!!:thumb: imo


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

must need the 300bhp to keep its performance standard with them big buggers


----------



## richs2891 (Feb 24, 2006)

Deffo needs bigger brake discs if going to keep the 20" alloys, Dont imagine though its much fun on a bumpy road or a wet road !

Richard


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

What made you go for the 20" wheels? I really like the standard wheels on these, but thats me.
Not having a go just interested :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

I go the other way I much prefer the standard 18 inch snowflakes:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks nice but the wheels are too big IMO, the standard wheels look alot better.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

nice car:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks very nice mate, but as stated, wheels look too big for my liking.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice car and very good mods. Very comprehensive. I have to agree about the wheels though, the ones you took off look loads better imo! Each to their own though, that car is certainly a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Stevel (Sep 26, 2007)

Not many people lose the VXR alloys. Certainly stands out now but like most others I prefer the VXR wheels. Love the car though.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll join in with the wheels and say they should be in the personal sales section. Nice motor though


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Put the 19"'s back on mate!!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What a beast!! :thumb:

Standard wheels look much better than the 20" IMO


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

guys its one inch bigger.....

thats about this big ________ that the normal alloys


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry but those wheels are truly awful.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

20RSport said:


> guys its one in bigger.....
> 
> thats about this big ________ that the normal alloys


It's not just the size it's the design - theres not enough wheel and too much empty space


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Cars great mate, but much prefer the standard wheels :thumb:


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

All that power, brakes, LSD, etc...... And now I'm sure it drives like a bar of soap down a bath.....

20" Wheels just kill it IMO................


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Brakes are too small imo, but the car looks fab. Nice work :thumb:


you seen how much a big brake upgrade is?:doublesho


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice car!!!

I've just taken ownership of an Arden Blue VXR myself, its standard at the moment with the full leather option and the larger 19's option. 

Next year when I have a bit of spare cash i'll be tuning the engine, i'm not gonna touch the looks of it, maybe just get coilovers and lower it slightly.

Can you reccomend Courtney Sport? I was thinking of going to the VXR Performance Centre and having the Stage 2 map with the Full Remus system, I'm only looking at spending £2000 tops really on the engine, then coilovers, and perhaps uprated brakes.

Any other suggestions?

Sorry to hijack this thread btw


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Lovely car, but the rims are too big??? I think not comfortable????


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

182_Blue said:


> Ok folks, please keep on topic when posting in the "Showroom", remember were about detailing and paint correction etc , we are not here to comment about peoples personal style preference, i.e. the type of bodykits fitted (remember the car is probably their pride and joy), prices charged etc etc, .
> 
> Any such comments will be deleted without prior notice.


I think people need reminding of this


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Last night i looked at this thread on my i-pod and those wheels did look too big, Now i've seen them on my laptop i have to admit they aren't bad at all! :S strange. Anyway, 2 thumbsup now :thumb::thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

not a huge fan of the wheels.......theyre massive lol

but its a really nice colour arden blue


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

mba said:


> I think people need reminding of this


lol but the OP hasnt put paint correction etc up in this thread so the talk is about the car...not the detail


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

like the car but not the wheels, must mess the handling right up. and the tyres must be stupidly expensive..


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i think the alloys look stupid,look to big.

i also would not like to pay for the tyres lol.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much wi the folks on this, rims too big-disks too small! and 20's on that must destroy the ride. 
The VXR handles like a pig out of the box, nevermind sticking 300 horses through it:doublesho...........deathwish?
All the best keeping this lovely looking motor going remotely the way you're pointing it:thumb:


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

I personally think the wheels look smart! :thumb:

Each to their own opinions and all that, but i do love the standard wheels aswell!

Nice car mate! Bet that goes like stink? Whats the mpg like?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Phil1984 said:


> I personally think the wheels look smart! :thumb:
> 
> Each to their own opinions and all that, but i do love the standard wheels aswell!
> 
> Nice car mate! Bet that goes like stink? Whats the mpg like?


mid-20s mpg-wise town etc , long runs returning figures well into the 30s:thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Phil1984 said:


> I personally think the wheels look smart! :thumb:
> 
> Each to their own opinions and all that, but i do love the standard wheels aswell!
> 
> Nice car mate! Bet that goes like stink? Whats the mpg like?


Cheers dude, if we ever meet at a meet u will see!....Va va voom,:doublesho


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

kenny wilson said:


> Yeah, pretty much wi the folks on this, rims too big-disks too small! and 20's on that must destroy the ride.
> The VXR handles like a pig out of the box, nevermind sticking 300 horses through it:doublesho...........deathwish?
> All the best keeping this lovely looking motor going remotely the way you're pointing it:thumb:



the ride is great
who wants to live 4 ever?
ive about done now, no more external changes anyway


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

20RSport said:


> Cheers dude, if we ever meet at a meet u will see!....Va va voom,:doublesho


:thumb: Excellent! I shall hold you to that one mate!!

Thats not to bad, mid 30's! But still pass everything but the Petrol Stations!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> i think the alloys look stupid,look to big.
> 
> i also would not like to pay for the tyres lol.


Alloys + tyres £1500, tryes each £130:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

20RSport said:


> Alloys + tyres £1500, tryes each £130:thumb:


sorry but.......:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

I like big alloys but imho these alloys are too big for the car. Yes, if you put these onto a larger car like a passat, then fine ...


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Abbo1986 said:


> Very nice car!!!
> 
> I've just taken ownership of an Arden Blue VXR myself, its standard at the moment with the full leather option and the larger 19's option.
> 
> ...


No hijack here, yeah u will pay cheaper else where but you will regret it, Courtney know my car and have always had my car, since i made the mistake of going else where and getting stung......

sorry 4 the caps I WILL NEVER TAKE MY CAR ANY WHERE ELSE NOW.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by 182_Blue
Ok folks, please keep on topic when posting in the "Showroom", remember were about detailing and paint correction etc , we are not here to comment about peoples personal style preference, i.e. the type of bodykits fitted (remember the car is probably their pride and joy), prices charged etc etc, .

Any such comments will be deleted without prior notice.



mba said:


> I think people need reminding of this


Yeah your 100% right, thanks, i have now done with the car (ish)...

like VXRMARC, he took his car in and asked them to be very careful, so have all the engine work done first and now turned to paint, so this is really an introduction.......

VXRMARC, paint to modz
20RSport, Modz to Paint,

:car:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

KleenChris said:


> nice car:thumb:


Thanks buddy........:thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> like the car but not the wheels, must mess the handling right up. and the tyres must be stupidly expensive..


that's why you take your car to the people who know what they are doing! so it doesn't"mess the handling right up"


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Stevel said:


> Not many people lose the VXR alloys. Certainly stands out now but like most others I prefer the VXR wheels. Love the car though.


every VXR you see has 18s or 19s why not stand out?


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

has the limited slip diff made much difference to the handling ? When i was at the VXR performance centre they had the limited slip diff in development which a price tag of around £1000


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

:devil:i know what bailes feels like now with his V12....:devil:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

KleenChris said:


> has the limited slip diff made much difference to the handling ? When i was at the VXR performance centre they had the limited slip diff in development which a price tag of around £1000


with all the power and not been about to put it down to the floor with 19" wheels, so went to 20" with the diff and OMG its now gr8t (you may have seen ppl on here say the 20's its a great mod!)

the diff was the last mod, and i wish it was now my first, about 3 sets of tyres later
:thumb:










Application	Price list
Nova/Corsa B/Astra F/Cavalier/Calibra - F16/F18/F20/F28 2wd	£628
Nova/Corsa B - F10/F13/F15/F17	£599
Astra G/Vectra B - F23	£659
Cavalier/Calibra/Vectra B V6 - F25	£659 Special Order Only
Cavalier/Calibra F28 4x4	£689
VX220/Speedster - F23 (RWD)	£660
Astra/Zafira VXR - M32*	£645
Astra H 1.9 CDTi/2.0 Turbo Petrol/1.6 Turbo - M32*	£645
Corsa VXR - M32*	£645
Corsa D 1.6 Turbo - M32*	£645 * Note: These diffs will require additional bearings to allow fitment which we can supply - £100 per pair.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

20RSport said:


> :devil:i know what bailes feels like now with his V12....:devil:


why is that ?

when it comes down to it modifying / tuning is about personal taste, money and time...tbh your wheels are probably worth more than some peoples cars yet they may criticise you over your wheels


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

john185k said:


> wheels look ridiculous.
> 
> Lovely car though.





joe_0_1 said:


> Brakes are too small imo, but the car looks fab. Nice work :thumb:





NickP said:


> Looks good, but much prefer the wheels that have just come off





handicap7 said:


> Stunning colour and a beast of a car!
> But it needs smaller wheels or bigger brakes!!:thumb: imo





rsarjantson said:


> Deffo needs bigger brake discs if going to keep the 20" alloys, Dont imagine though its much fun on a bumpy road or a wet road !
> 
> Richard





Luckymonkey said:


> What made you go for the 20" wheels? I really like the standard wheels on these, but thats me.
> Not having a go just interested :thumb:





carensuk said:


> I go the other way I much prefer the standard 18 inch snowflakes:thumb:





S-X-I said:


> Looks nice but the wheels are too big IMO, the standard wheels look alot better.





MatrixGuy said:


> Looks very nice mate, but as stated, wheels look too big for my liking.





MickCTR said:


> Nice car and very good mods. Very comprehensive. I have to agree about the wheels though, the ones you took off look loads better imo! Each to their own though, that car is certainly a credit to you :thumb:





spitfire said:


> I'll join in with the wheels and say they should be in the personal sales section. Nice motor though





Vyker said:


> Put the 19"'s back on mate!!





Skyliner34 said:


> What a beast!! :thumb:
> 
> Standard wheels look much better than the 20" IMO





TeZ said:


> Sorry but those wheels are truly awful.





andye said:


> Cars great mate, but much prefer the standard wheels :thumb:





Amos said:


> All that power, brakes, LSD, etc...... And now I'm sure it drives like a bar of soap down a bath.....
> 
> 20" Wheels just kill it IMO................





ryanuk said:


> i think the alloys look stupid,look to big.
> 
> i also would not like to pay for the tyres lol.





kenny wilson said:


> Yeah, pretty much wi the folks on this, rims too big-disks too small! and 20's on that must destroy the ride.
> The VXR handles like a pig out of the box, nevermind sticking 300 horses through it:doublesho...........deathwish?
> All the best keeping this lovely looking motor going remotely the way you're pointing it:thumb:





nudda said:


> I like big alloys but imho these alloys are too big for the car. Yes, if you put these onto a larger car like a passat, then fine ...


guy who can clean the inside and outside of there alloys with out taking them off????

HHHHuuuuuummmmmmmm

Me.....:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

£645 seems like a good price and it sounds like a mod worth getting...the slip diff should come as standard from the factory or at least as an option at the stealers


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

How long have you had the VXR for?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

20RSport said:


> guy who can clean the inside and outside of there alloys with out taking them off????
> 
> HHHHuuuuuummmmmmmm
> 
> Me.....:thumb:


:lol: Good point :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

KleenChris said:


> why is that ?
> 
> when it comes down to it modifying / tuning is about personal taste, money and time...tbh your wheels are probably worth more than some peoples cars yet they may criticise you over your wheels


your spot on yoof..... Jealousy :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

NickP said:


> How long have you had the VXR for?


 2 years

My Subaru is next to be played with


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Have you got security on the car / wheels ?


----------



## Stevel (Sep 26, 2007)

20RSport said:


> guy who can clean the inside and outside of there alloys with out taking them off????
> 
> HHHHuuuuuummmmmmmm
> 
> Me.....:thumb:


There is that. 

The heavily modified Vectra VXR I was given a Demo. in the guy went the other way and fitted the triple eight 18" wheels. The handling was way better but he also had huge brakes fitted at the VXR performance centre and the stopping power was what left the biggest impression.

If it was not for Christmas being round the corner I'd have taken the VXR alloys off you like a shot.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

20RSport said:


> guy who can clean the inside and outside of there alloys with out taking them off????
> 
> HHHHuuuuuummmmmmmm
> 
> Me.....:thumb:


I've got 22" wheels on my merc ML that I can clean inside and out without taking off ... but the difference is they suit the vehicle imho

Dont get me wrong, it's great if you like it but personally, I wouldnt put wheels "that" big on. If you like them then thats what matters ... job well done :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

KleenChris said:


> Have you got security on the car / wheels ?


you in the market for some? ie mine?

yeah each wheel nut has its own colour coded key....

1 key to 4 nuts so 5 keys in total.....:thumb:

o and just kidding about the first bit of my reply.....


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Stevel said:


> If it was not for Christmas being round the corner I'd have taken the VXR alloys off you like a shot.


well i have only posted them here cause i want them to go to someone who will look after them, like myself.... and only had 1 other person interested, so i don't think they will go till after Christmas.... so check back....:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

20RSport said:


> you in the market for some? ie mine?
> 
> yeah each wheel nut has its own colour coded key....
> 
> ...


haha after i posted it i thought to myself thats reads like i am going to pinch your car...dont worry i wont

Have the mods pushed your insurance up much ?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

KleenChris said:


> haha after i posted it i thought to myself thats reads like i am going to pinch your car...dont worry i wont
> 
> Have the mods pushed your insurance up much ?


O My DAYZ... i knew i had forgot somthing!!!

i would put what i pay but i think i would be stoned and sticked even more than about the wheels:doublesho


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

20RSport said:


> O My DAYZ... i knew i had forgot somthing!!!
> 
> i would put what i pay but i think i would be stoned and sticked even more than about the wheels:doublesho


lol fair enough


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

1339 views since about 10pm last night, must be a good read....


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

car looks brilliant but i have to be honest and if that was my car i would just keep the 19" standard wheels they look a lot better IMO:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

20RSport said:


> Originally Posted by 182_Blue
> Ok folks, please keep on topic when posting in the "Showroom", *remember were about detailing and paint correction* etc , we are not here to comment about peoples personal style preference, i.e. the type of bodykits fitted (remember the car is probably their pride and joy), prices charged etc etc, .
> 
> Any such comments will be deleted without prior notice.
> ...


The thing is though that you've not posted about a detail you've done on your car, you've posted about the mods you've done to it therefore you're inviting comments/critique on the *car itself*, and that's what you've got.

Also, people are not slagging it off, they are making constructive criticism that the wheels (in their opinion) don't look right - and, FWIW, I agree. Apart from the wheels I think it's a nice motor and you've obviously spent a lot of money on it (and spent wisely too) :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

looks lovely mate, just feel the wheels look too big go back to the 19" look so much better


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks mint 

Wheels are huge, whats the profile on the tyre? Must be solid as a rock.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Looks mint
> 
> Wheels are huge, whats the profile on the tyre? Must be solid as a rock.


i was gonna ask that, the tyres are sooooo thin... my cousin has a pick up on 22" wheels clean to the back is such a doddle.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Seems to be alot of criticism but i love it and deffo courtney sport


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

and all through the front wheels...FAIL


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

20RSport said:


> Originally Posted by 182_Blue
> Ok folks, please keep on topic when posting in the "Showroom", remember were about detailing and paint correction etc , we are not here to comment about peoples personal style preference, i.e. the type of bodykits fitted (remember the car is probably their pride and joy), prices charged etc etc, .
> 
> Any such comments will be deleted without prior notice.
> ...





parish said:


> The thing is though that you've not posted about a detail you've done on your car, you've posted about the mods you've done to it therefore you're inviting comments/critique on the *car itself*, and that's what you've got.
> 
> Also, people are not slagging it off, they are making constructive criticism that the wheels (in their opinion) don't look right - and, FWIW, I agree. Apart from the wheels I think it's a nice motor and you've obviously spent a lot of money on it (and spent wisely too) :thumb:


is that not what i have put here? engine and external modz first and then paint work....


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> i was gonna ask that, the tyres are sooooo thin... my cousin has a pick up on 22" wheels clean to the back is such a doddle.


30mm.....:thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Looking good.


Cheers buddy.......:wave:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Streeto said:


> and all through the front wheels...FAIL


lets see it fail if you pull up next to it!!!!!! :thumb:

yeah C'Mon.........


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

as some have said what about the detailing, well here we go










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88472

just got to wait for a nice day to unleash the valeting beast....(my brother)


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice collection of stuff there mate , if you need a hand with owt just gimmie a shout as im only about 10 miles from :thumb:


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

20RSport said:


> guy who can clean the inside and outside of there alloys with out taking them off????
> 
> HHHHuuuuuummmmmmmm
> 
> Me.....:thumb:


Me too, and i only have Saab Aero 17"s, as said if you post, your going to get individuals opinions whether they please you or not!!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

mba said:


> Nice collection of stuff there mate , if you need a hand with owt just gimmie a shout as im only about 10 miles from :thumb:


Thanks chap....my bro is a valet-er and know his stuff with correction, swirls etc etc.....

but thanks anyway......:wave:

and he know's a few ppl on here too close by....


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great car. Looking good,


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Great car. Looking good,


thanks mate.....:thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Right guys have been through the whole post and I don't remember a post with so many negative and almost abusive comments about someones car. Remember everyone is different. 
The guy has done nothing more than list his mods and show us a clean car. 
If you don't like it then don't post.
Anymore comments that are in any way unpleasant will be removed and a 7 day ban will be imposed on that user. I don't like doing this but this post seems to have strayed way off track because a few people don't like the wheels.
Well you have officially been warned so don't push it any further.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> i would'nt call it a pasting, just people giving an honest opinion...





parish said:


> Agreed





Gaz W said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Well done everyone.


Could be comments like that though that could be bad for your business! So think on, if a to-be client or even a current client is looking, they could be thinking what do/will they say about my car behind my back!!:doublesho

you never know!!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Daffy said:


> Right guys have been through the whole post and I don't remember a post with so many negative and almost abusive comments about someones car. Remember everyone is different.
> The guy has done nothing more than list his mods and show us a clean car.
> If you don't like it then don't post.
> Anymore comments that are in any way unpleasant will be removed and a 7 day ban will be imposed on that user. I don't like doing this but this post seems to have strayed way off track because a few people don't like the wheels.
> Well you have officially been warned so don't push it any further.


Cheers....im sure it wont come to any members getting banned.....:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Have i missed somethin here? I don't think anyones been abusive. I think 20RSport has done a cracking job on the whole. Not many people buy fast cars and then upgrade them so well, most go for the big gains with minimum investment, this chap has gone the right way about it, belts and braces. He's obviously thought about handling and traction as well as power and reliability so fair play to him! The wheels are growing on me everytime i see them, and indeed its good to be different. With good rubber, which i'm sure you have as you have not skimped on anything else then I am sure that your VXR will be quite something! One thing i did notice is that the ride height looks absolutely spot on! I'm thinking of going up an inch in wheel size too, only to 17's though. I think anything bigger ruins the look of the S2k although I have seen 1 stunner on work emotions 18's! Anyway, nice motor! Now finish it off with some big brakes and get yourself to Donnington in the summer, i'll be there!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

MickCTR said:


> Have i missed somethin here? I don't think anyones been abusive. I think 20RSport has done a cracking job on the whole. Not many people buy fast cars and then upgrade them so well, most go for the big gains with minimum investment, this chap has gone the right way about it, belts and braces. He's obviously thought about handling and traction as well as power and reliability so fair play to him! The wheels are growing on me everytime i see them, and indeed its good to be different. With good rubber, which i'm sure you have as you have not skimped on anything else then I am sure that your VXR will be quite something! One thing i did notice is that the ride height looks absolutely spot on! I'm thinking of going up an inch in wheel size too, only to 17's though. I think anything bigger ruins the look of the S2k although I have seen 1 stunner on work emotions 18's! Anyway, nice motor! Now finish it off with some big brakes and get yourself to Donnington in the summer, i'll be there!


Thanks, One thing i have not said and as i don't brag but its the fastest road car Courtney Sport have released.... :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

20RSport said:


> Thanks, One thing i have not said and as i don't brag but its the fastest road car Courtney Sport have released.... :doublesho:thumb:


Even more reason to go tracking, and to upgrade the stoppers! I bet the diff has made some serious difference. Pity the VXR didn't get one as standard, it could have been a legendary hot hatch!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

MickCTR said:


> it could have been a legendary hot hatch!


dude i think it is......:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

20RSport said:


> dude i think it is......:thumb:


Haha! Its driven by the wrong wheels though . Which vaux forums do you use? You on migweb???


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

MickCTR said:


> Haha! Its driven by the wrong wheels though . Which vaux forums do you use? You on migweb???


AON....

not my vid, but claims to be 300bhp to see what we are talking about. well mines 301bhp anyway...


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool. Looks pretty rapid. Roll on summer


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

MickCTR said:


> Cool. Looks pretty rapid. Roll on summer


i must get to some shows.....:wave:


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks and sounds impressive spec. You come up against many stg2 Cupra's. :driver:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

not as yet, more evo's and scoobie's around here with the odd lambo...


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

looks good mate - tyres look like they arent wide enough for the wheels tho -in the second pic.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

to answer those who have asked "364 Lb Torque"


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pics mate, its easy for people to say it needs bigger brakes etc but its funding it as i bet its just cost you a small fortune so far. Good work looks the business love the vxr i used to have a friend who owned a gsi turbo and that was good fun and i believe these are alot better. :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

where were the pics taken if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> where were the pics taken if you dont mind me asking?


i dont mind, but im not going to answer, as its parked up all day while im at work....:driver:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Arden blue is a really really nice colour and the car is looking super clean!! :thumb:

I'm going to make a comment about the wheels... how good are they for cleaning?! The space between the spokes, you could get you hand into the wheel backs really easily


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Arden blue is a really really nice colour and the car is looking super clean!! :thumb:
> 
> I'm going to make a comment about the wheels... how good are they for cleaning?! The space between the spokes, you could get you hand into the wheel backs really easily


Thanks Dave:thumb:, iv seen your work and in sure you could work your magic...:buffer:

"dave now gets in car and heads towards Nottingham"...:driver:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I much prefer the other alloys and you really need a big brake kit!

otherwise great!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

JPC said:


> I much prefer the other alloys and you really need a big brake kit!
> 
> otherwise great!


dude u have me as your secret santa, i would love the BBK, from Courtney Sport, £1600 please....:thumb::doublesho

Cash will do....


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

20RSport said:


> i must get to some shows.....:wave:


Cars in the park next spring would be a good start matey! I'll keep you posted if you like. Me and a couple of guys will be doing a mini convoy no doubt. You could tag along, your not that far away!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice there mate. like the jade r wheels, look nice with supras and skylines


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

20RSport said:


> dude u have me as your secret santa, i would love the BBK, from Courtney Sport, £1600 please....:thumb::doublesho
> 
> Cash will do....


haha..i know, its a never ending cycle is it?

ive just put some r32 brakes on my golf mk5. got them for a steal, and with some ferodo pads, they rip your face off with the stopping power! haha!

any more plans for it?

what kid to courtney do for it? i guess its AP based?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

20RSport said:


> i dont mind, but im not going to answer, as its parked up all day while im at work....:driver:


Fair enough,


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

loads of comments about the wheels being to big ............nah !! they look awsome :thumb: and the advantage of them never getting drity inside coz you can get your shoulder through there !! hell you can ever clean the inner arch wall with ease !!!!

imo win!!! good job fella :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

20RSport said:


> dude u have me as your secret santa, i would love the BBK, from Courtney Sport, £1600 please....:thumb::doublesho
> 
> Cash will do....


Love the colour as always... are the wheels not about £1500? I'd have taken the brakes over the wheels, but it's whatever floats yer boat! :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks nice mate but not my cup of tea sorry.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Lovely car mate:thumb: Vauxhall do some nice motors at the mo... I'd love a corsa VXR, I think they just look great:thumb:
By the way it's your car and your money so do what you like with it. You've done the mods to please yourself and individualise your motor and if folks dont like it then dont comment.
Remember folks this is his pride and joy and rightfully so he's over the moon with it. So lets not rip it apart
Edd.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

eddie bullit said:


> Lovely car mate:thumb: Vauxhall do some nice motors at the mo... I'd love a corsa VXR, I think they just look great:thumb:
> By the way it's your car and your money so do what you like with it. You've done the mods to please yourself and individualise your motor and if folks dont like it then dont comment.
> Remember folks this is his pride and joy and rightfully so he's over the moon with it. So lets not rip it apart
> Edd.


Thanks buddy:thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Love the colour as always... are the wheels not about £1500? I'd have taken the brakes over the wheels, but it's whatever floats yer boat! :thumb:


yes the wheels +tyres £1500
Big Brake Kit - £1600


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

I don't like vauxhalls so i won't comment, its nothing against yours, i've just had some dodgy encounters with a few lol, 

but the third picture looks photoshopped. I'm sure its not though, but the front wheel is not actually in the tyre, its sitting about 2 inches out of it, as if your running 175profiles on a 10j rim. 

Wierd?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

And also, you say you've tried it against a lambo? How did it compare? Honestly?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Carr20VT said:


> Looks and sounds impressive spec. You come up against many stg2 Cupra's. :driver:





20RSport said:


> not as yet, more evo's and scoobie's around here with the odd lambo...





edthedrummer said:


> And also, you say you've tried it against a lambo? How did it compare? Honestly?


No Lambos dude, Carr20VT said have i come up against any stg2 Cupra's i said we don't have any around here, just Evo's Scoobie and the odd lambo, but to answer your question, iv not raced any lambos so i carnt tell you....


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

damnit. was hoping for a bit of pre x-mas supercar humiliation.


----------



## AstraGSI Mark (Jun 10, 2007)

20RSport said:


> Thanks, One thing i have not said and as i don't brag but its the fastest road car Courtney Sport have released.... :doublesho:thumb:


Can't argue with the service that Courtenay provide, been there myself in the past as will be once again for more power.

Surely though they have produced quicker cars than yours, i'm not doubting its fast but just think quicker road cars have been produced there.

With regards the wheels i like them, as said before brakes could do with upgrading but like a lot of modifying you do what you can when time and money allows.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

AstraGSI Mark said:


> Can't argue with the service that Courtenay provide, been there myself in the past as will be once again for more power.
> 
> Surely though they have produced quicker cars than yours, i'm not doubting its fast but just think quicker road cars have been produced there.
> 
> With regards the wheels i like them, as said before brakes could do with upgrading but like a lot of modifying you do what you can when time and money allows.


Did they not supercharge a VX220 2.2? They also do 300+bhp upgrades for the VX220 2.0 Turbo!!! Now they are going to be quick


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

AstraGSI Mark said:


> Can't argue with the service that Courtenay provide, been there myself in the past as will be once again for more power.
> 
> Surely though they have produced quicker cars than yours, i'm not doubting its fast but just think quicker road cars have been produced there.
> 
> With regards the wheels i like them, as said before brakes could do with upgrading but like a lot of modifying you do what you can when time and money allows.


Yeah i thought that, 300bhp doesn't really seem that much when you say its the companies fastest road car ever. Considering its only a 60hp gain on standard? I would expect some tarmac melting 450bhp monster or something.

Mind you, i don't really know anything about courtenay or vauxhalls in general.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Their site shows they have produced quite a few 300BHP cars.

They have even done a 320BHP Caterham. Now I can imagine that doing this to your face


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

20RSport said:


> Thanks, One thing i have not said and as i don't brag but its the fastest road car Courtney Sport have released.... :doublesho:thumb:


Ask courtenay the next time regarding a black mark 4 astra from aberdeen running a garret gt2876 then ask your self the question again you have just posted :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

neil b said:


> Ask courtenay the next time regarding a black mark 4 astra from aberdeen running a garret gt2876 then ask your self the question again you have just posted :thumb:


clear up the confusion, its the quickest stage3 remap,(my falut didnt make that to clear) with out going internal to the engine.....:thumb:


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I saw your motor in Mansfield yesterday and your wheels look HUUUGE... lovely motor mate.


----------

